# Cancer survivor



## expressionsoflife (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey there, I'm new to this site so I feel like writing a little welcome before posting my pictures! My name is Felicia Reinhard and I am a somewhat "amature" photographer. I just started in May and I'm self taught.I'm 16 years old and I also run a foundation for children with serious illnesses such as cancer (I'm a warrior myself) With the funds I bring in from my normal sessions I'm able to go out and do sessions for the families from my foundation. Right now a project is starting with a ton of photographers from flickr and myspace who are teaming up to photograph some of the kids from around the nation who are part of my foundation. You can read more at my website www.keephopeforever.org

Here are some shots from today of a 2 year AML survivor who treated at St. Judes! Her smile warms my heart!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Oct 7, 2007)

I really hate to ask this, but are her teeth like that from medication or what? Regardless of her teeth (I'm so sorry for even bringing that up), she's so cute!  It sounds like you do some really great things! I'd love to see some more shots like these!


----------



## harleygirl239 (Oct 13, 2007)

I commend you for the work you're doing this is a horrible disease that takes the most precious from us.  I applaud you and keep up the good work. Being a survivor myself I know what these kids go through.
WELL DONE and she's a real cutie


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent work. If only more were involved.. and I would love to help in any way I can, I have been in the web design business for years, if there is any web work or graphic designing needed please email me. jaymz77@gmail.com

-James


----------

